# How much live sand?



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

i have a 75g tank and want approximately 4 inches of sand. Does anyone know how many pounds I would need to add to my current amount of 40lbs of live sand?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

How many inches did the current 40lbs make in you tank?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

jesterns2 said:


> i have a 75g tank and want approximately 4 inches of sand. Does anyone know how many pounds I would need to add to my current amount of 40lbs of live sand?
> 
> Thanks in advance


A small correction. You do not want approx 4 inches of sand. You want AT LEAST 4 inches of sand in a 75 gallon tank. I would lean closer to 5'' for nice dentificiation within the DSB. ;-)


----------

